# Influenza 87804



## JCampbell (Sep 4, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if they have trouble receiving payment from Medicare for CPT code 87804(influenza) when done twice on the same day? This is done twice on the same day due to test for flu a/b.

Currently, we use modifier 91 for this but are having trouble receiving payment.

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## Teresa Collins (Sep 4, 2013)

You will need to append modifier 59 to the second CPT.  Also, are you using modifier QW?

It should be coded like this:  

87804-QW
87804-QW-59

I hope this helps.


----------



## pineapplelvr (Oct 15, 2013)

in minnesota, we are able to bill it as 87804X2 and haven't had any problems


----------

